# Cartoon style avatars



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

Wher do yall get these? I have seen alot of people with these. 

Thanks


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

I was making them for allot of people I will get you yours in just a few

(edit)it's been a few lol


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

Ha. Ha. 

That Rashad sig looks good. 

Besides Rashad, it reminds me of Arnold (Gary Coleman) if he was lean and muscular. It looks like he just got done saying, "Whatchu' talkin' 'bout Willis?"

BTW How are you making them? Are you simply drawing them by hand, scanning them, and then digitally coloring them?

Nice work. Top notch.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

Looks great man...Thank you....I did not know you had to draw them. I thought you were getting them from another site or program or something.

Thank again I appreciate it.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Can you make one of Mark Coleman?*


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Kameleon said:


> *Can you make one of Mark Coleman?*


I will go see, there is just a web page with all the cartoon mma fighters I will see if he has one any name you want on it if I find one


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

Whats the website?


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Ruban i sent you the link

Kameleon I did not put a name on it for was not sure what name you wanted but I did some editing to take out the addy they paste over the pic. Sent it to u in a pm


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

how a bout a cro cop one 4 me


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *Can you make one of Mark Coleman?*


LOL!



You can send me the link too, bros.


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

Just post the link here in the thread. That woulod be easier.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

yeah but then everyone will start having the same avatars, what fun would that be


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

massage__dancer said:


> yeah but then everyone will start having the same avatars, what fun would that be


Duhhh. I din't think of that. My bad.

If you PM me the address, I could alter them and make new ones too. :thumbsup:


----------

